# 30 G Shell Dweller tank



## rdfs87 (May 10, 2013)

Hello out there,

I am thinking of turning my 30G into a shell-dweller paradise..

I cant decide which one to go with???

What are your personal choices??

And how many would you fit in there???

Tankmates, if any?

Thanks a lot, for any answer


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What are the dimensions of the tank?

The multifasciatus are the most interesting, with their community behaviour and multiple generations raising fry. They are probably the least colourful though. Are you looking for colour or behaviour?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Pink stripes, blue eyes- and yellow/blue highlights on the fins... I think they're gorgeous little monsters. 

My stappersi were stunning, but I couldn't keep them from killing each other in a 4ft tank. Brevis were boring, and hecqui might be a bit big/aggressive to keep in a 30g.

When my multies were the last fish left in one of my 55g tanks (I had sold the others), they took the whole place over. Given the opportunity, multies will use all the space available.


----------



## renjayrod (Jun 12, 2013)

what would you pick if doing a 30 gallon with color as a preference? just curious


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

30 gallon for color, I would do South American...an apistogramma species like cacatuoides.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Sticking with Tangs, and wanting color in a 30 ft... probably N. leleupi is the most obvious. But, I like the bold contrast of the Julidochromis species, and of course J. regani kipili takes the cake for color in that category. But- a colony of multies, with shells on dark substrate... it's fantastic when multiple generations are participating in the colony.


----------



## rdfs87 (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for the replies soo far 

The dimensions of the tank are 80x40x35cm...

At the moment i do have apistogramma cacatuoides - but i would like to try something new..
Apistogramma have nice colours, and somewhat nice interaction with each other..
But i would like to try something slightly different right now.

Right now, my tank is full of colours from different fish (i love colours).. Its nice to watch, but i would like something with a bit more interactions/behaviour.

How many multi's would be suitable to begin with?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

5 would get the job done... or more if the fish you purchase are too young to sex. Ideally you will want at least two males and 3-5 females. If starting with very young fish, get a few extra.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 6, 2013)

You could try ocellatus gold. They should do just fine in that tank and are very colorful you could spot them from across a room with their bright gold sheen. I just got 6 for a 29 gallon and I love them. Full of personality. Of coarse if you want to keep as many fish as possible in said tank then oceis are not for you they do not form colonies. But that does not make them any less interesting to watch IMO.


----------



## rdfs87 (May 10, 2013)

Well, im not very much into "overstocking" tanks.. Less is more, imho..

I might get 6, just like you, and see whats happening!

Shell Dwellers are pretty expensive in Denmark unfortunately. A pair of Stappersi is around 35$.. At least that is expensive to me.

Hopefully ill be able to find a breeder somewhere..

Thanks soo far for the suggestions!

Any tips on scaping the tank properly?

A lot of small territories or 2 major?
Would it be possible to keep some Vallisneria with these fish?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 6, 2013)

35 for strappersi is high but they tend to be a little more expensive. Ocellatus gold should be cheaper. Strappersi are less aggressive and have amazing pearling but are also slower growers. It is really up to you they are both great looking fish. I am sure Vals would be just fine with your fish I have seen them many times in shell dweller tanks. I would just put something like rocks around the base to prevent the shellies from digging them out. For my scape I have the tank split into 3 or 4 different areas and the fish to do fine with the way things are.


----------



## rdfs87 (May 10, 2013)

I was actually just offered multies for the price of 2$ each!
How many would you buy for a start? 6 pieces?

Do they have as much personality as the other dweller?
I would like some flaring etc? It sounds like they have a high level of enterianment!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

rdfs87 said:


> I was actually just offered multies for the price of 2$ each!
> How many would you buy for a start? 6 pieces?
> 
> Do they have as much personality as the other dweller?
> I would like some flaring etc? It sounds like they have a high level of enterianment!


Think you will be very pleased with em. I would go 8-10 at that price (maybe ask for female heavy if thats an option though it may not be, prob still be young at that price.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 6, 2013)

Like mentioned I think you will be very happy with the multies. I have heard nothing but good things about them. In fact if I hadn't have gotten golds I would have gotten multies. I hear they are a ton of fun of watch because of their social structure.


----------



## rdfs87 (May 10, 2013)

Great!!
Think ill stick with them then!

Off to selling the current fish.... Sucks not having room for more tanks...


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Too bad you are not in the East coast of the USA, I could give you some for free... My foursome are breeding like mad.


----------



## rdfs87 (May 10, 2013)

Yea.. Although the price isnt too bad..

When do you hit the limit towards my giving tanksize? I mean! It sounds like the tank would be overstocked within a few months..


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

I am not certain on this but I believe they will determine that when the time comes.


----------

